# Orbea Identification



## Donahooc (Apr 14, 2008)

I just aquired this Carbon Orbea with Campi chorus components and an FSA carbon crankset. I can not find any model identification on it. Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

post a pic.


----------



## Donahooc (Apr 14, 2008)

*Oops, Forgot the pic.*



tete de la tour said:


> post a pic.


Here are the pics


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

It looks like a Lobular, which is an aluminum front triangle and carbon rear, with a carbon fork. I have one of these, its a sweet bike. Very stiff, descends very confidently. I love mine.


----------



## Donahooc (Apr 14, 2008)

I emailed Orbea-usa.com and they said it looks like a Starship. I don't see much difference between the two visually. I was told it was a carbon froma and there are no weld beads. It's <18lbs. I don't care either way. I paid $800 with campy chorus and the computer thrown in. There's only 1 small scartch on the frome that you have to be looing for to see.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

Good looking bike. Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## Donahooc (Apr 14, 2008)

*Yep*



Arginine said:


> Good looking bike. Have you ridden it yet?


Yep, I love it. I upgraded from a mid 80's model Puegeot. Big leap.


----------

